# If you could try any bow at lancaster



## MIshooter (Sep 19, 2014)

On Friday I will be driving down to Lancaster with my dad to try out some new bows and decide which one to buy. They wanted us to call down the day before so they could set aside what I wanted to try. So I'm here asking for advice on riser and limb length to go with on the ones I've decided and ask if there is anything anyone else would recommend. Here is what I've decided so far

Hoyt Prodigy xt with Quattro limbs rated at 38#

W&W Wiawis Nano Max riser with Wiawis One limbs rated at 38#

currently I'm shooting a 25 inch SF premium riser with medium W&W winnex limbs rated at 36# that seem to be stacking a bit at full draw. which is why I am thinking of trying the risers with long limbs. 

It also sounds like I will be able to shoot my coaches MK alpha riser with the new MK limbs on Wednesday so this should give me 3 solid options to choose from.

Any other setups you guys would recommend?


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Presently Lancaster is listing not less than 12 riser makers and 8 limbs makers, with several models from each one, from low end to hi end, that means surely more than 100 possible combinations for top level choice, at least in ILF 
Really difficult to suggest a specific bow, as you should first decide if Formula (around 10 combinations) or ILF (around 100 combinations), then if same brand for limbs and riser (this reduces combinations to less than 1/3). Budget, as far as I understand, is not a variable in your case... 
And, if budget is really NOT limited, most expensive combination you can get (but not try) on special order in ILF should be Smart Riser in custom color from Italy and Nproducts carbon limbs from Japan, probably round 3,000 US$ in total ...
Summarizing, 100 people will give you proabably 100 different answers to your question, better to stay on your original choices and simply follow your taste.


----------



## MIshooter (Sep 19, 2014)

Maybe Ill try a different question, what are the best 3 ilf risers and 3 ilf limbs that Lancaster currently has?


----------



## Kristjon (Feb 19, 2013)

Try the Uukha Upro Lite riser and UX100 curve or the EX1000 limbs. I've got the limbs, and saving up for the riser.


----------



## JimB1 (Feb 18, 2013)

Well, I generally stick with trying things that I might actually buy so $900 risers are not even on my radar but the Gillo G1 looks interesting and I've always been curious about the PSE X-Appeal riser. Good reviews out there on both. Far as limbs go, I am all over the map on what I want to try. Currently I am interested in the W&W Rapido, Winex and Winact limbs and the SF Elite Cabon limbs. 
May not be of interest to you but you did ask what we would try.
-Jim


----------



## MIshooter (Sep 19, 2014)

Kristjon said:


> Try the Uukha Upro Lite riser and UX100 curve or the EX1000 limbs. I've got the limbs, and saving up for the riser.


I'll have to check those out too but for 900 for both riser and the Vx1000 limbs they better shoot a whole lot nicer than any other option.


----------



## MIshooter (Sep 19, 2014)

Granted the other options aren't exactly cheap either.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Because it seems your budget is generous:

To the risers you have listed I would add the fivics Platina, 

For limbs, as above with the Uukha VX1000 Curves


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

MIshooter said:


> Maybe Ill try a different question, what are the best 3 ilf risers and 3 ilf limbs that Lancaster currently has?


Still a matter of taste. There is no such thing in this sport as the "3 best" of either.


----------



## airwolfipsc (Apr 2, 2008)

Since you currently shoot sf riser I say try a similar in weight would be win rapido,rcx100, fiber bow.
Nanomax is on a heavier side. Maybe the prodigy since it is lighter than ionx. Depends what you are
looking for. Heavy bow set or similar to your light setup.


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

I would absolutely put the Gillo on your list. I have one and it's about to retire my GMX. plus it's cheaper than the majority of top end risers, which means you can get a plunger and rest, with money left over for lunch. And depending on the plunger, maybe a lot of lunches....


----------



## DreamOn (Jan 16, 2015)

Give yourself some time while your there because if LAS needs to get something from the warehouse (10-15 min down the road), it may take an hour or so. Particularly if it's something you didn't give them a heads up about. They don't keep a lot of mid to high range recurve parts on display, but can retrieve them pretty quickly from the warehouse if they are in stock. All the sales people are knowledgeable, but some know more about recurve than others. If you can find Sean, he's highly recommended.
Are you seriously driving from Michigan to Lancaster, Pa?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Doubt anyone there knows more about Oly. recurves than Dan Schuller - multiple Jr. USAT/USAT team member, Jr. World team member, 2012 Olympic shadow team member, etc. Plus an all around great guy. I've been knowing him since he was about 16 and shooting against my students for spots on those teams. He knows his stuff.


----------



## MIshooter (Sep 19, 2014)

DreamOn said:


> Give yourself some time while your there because if LAS needs to get something from the warehouse (10-15 min down the road), it may take an hour or so. Particularly if it's something you didn't give them a heads up about. They don't keep a lot of mid to high range recurve parts on display, but can retrieve them pretty quickly from the warehouse if they are in stock. All the sales people are knowledgeable, but some know more about recurve than others. If you can find Sean, he's highly recommended.
> Are you seriously driving from Michigan to Lancaster, Pa?


Yes. If my parents are going to invest that much money into a bow we are getting the one that works best for me.


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

MIshooter said:


> So I'm here asking for advice on riser and limb length to go with on the ones I've decided and ask if there is anything anyone else would recommend
> [...]
> currently I'm shooting a 25 inch SF premium riser with medium W&W winnex limbs rated at 36# that seem to be stacking a bit at full draw. which is why I am thinking of trying the risers with long limbs.


Drawlenght?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

MIshooter said:


> Yes. If my parents are going to invest that much money into a bow we are getting the one that works best for me.


Or you could save all the money on gas and hotels, ask Glenn Meyers, trust his expert opinion and then just focus on shooting.


----------



## MIshooter (Sep 19, 2014)

limbwalker said:


> Or you could save all the money on gas and hotels, ask Glenn Meyers, trust his expert opinion and then just focus on shooting.


Glenn's opinions are very valued and I'm very lucky to have him as a coach. I'm sure whatever advice/recommendation he will tell me will be extremely good as well. However we(my family) still want to make sure I get the combination of riser and limb that works best for me. Its extremely possible that I could be convinced tomorrow(when we have class) that I'll be convinced of a combination that would then save a trip from happening. If that happens to not be the case I thought I would ask the many other knowledgeable peole on here what they would recommend trying out so that way I could have a few options going in since one thing doesn't work for everyone.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I'm only going to say this once. Let Glenn recommend a bow for you and just use it. 

There is not enough of a difference between any of dozens of combinations of high-end gear that even an elite archer could tell. 

And I'm just going to stop right there because anything else I would say about this topic would not be well received.

John


----------



## MIshooter (Sep 19, 2014)

limbwalker said:


> I'm only going to say this once. Let Glenn recommend a bow for you and just use it.
> 
> There is not enough of a difference between any of dozens of combinations of high-end gear that even an elite archer could tell.
> 
> ...


Thanks that makes sense. If my last post had any negative implications I did not mean for there to be any.


----------



## DreamOn (Jan 16, 2015)

Limbwalker is right on. A special bow does not a great archer make. A two thousand dollar rig is only as good as it's shooter, otherwise your flushing money. A road trip with dad would be fun though.....while your still young.


----------



## MIshooter (Sep 19, 2014)

Also I should add we are getting a target bale and driving to get that anyways so I figured hey if we're making the trip out there might as well take the opportunity to try some bows out as well


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

what a great question and i am green with envy!!....

can't really recommend anything except that if that were me i would certainly take for than one day to test all i want to test and eventually make a decision....

and oh--and i'm pretty sure i would exceed whatever original budget i may have had cuz whatever i would want from LAS would almost certainly not only be bows and arrows!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2003)

Hi Elliot;
As a lifelong friend of Glenn's I'd be honored to offer you my own Hoyt Prodigy XT with 38# medium Quattro Foam limbs to try out... it's all set up and tuned with 30" long(ng to end of point at clicker) X10 550's. We also have Long/70" 38# Quattro Foam limbs in stock if you'd like to compare the long limbs in my riser. Please shoot me an email at [email protected] or dan at [email protected] if you have further questions. Chris Scott is our Showroom manager at [email protected] to prearrange bows going over to the showroom for your trial.
Thanks!
Rob


----------



## huckleberg (Jan 15, 2015)

I am just a beginning archer ... however I am a middle-aged man who has blown boat loads of money on high-end equipment for multiple hobbies in my days (rock climbing, mountain bikes, motorcycles, firearms, other outdoor gear). It is a truism that money spent on training is far more valuable than money spent on equipment in essentially every endeavor you can imagine. The military knows this (though Congress often allocates money for gear rather than training), big business knows this ..... everyone should know this (wish I had in my misspent youth). 

The one exception is that it is usually worth the money to invest in equipment or modifications that fits you ergonomically. Applied to archery this would mean that spending double on a riser might well be worth it if it just seems to fit your hand better, seems to balance better, just overall "feels right" vs other options. An example I might draw is that I once was considering buying a much more expensive motorcycle than what I had (many thousands of dollars). Instead I spent $750 on a custom seat, new suspension parts and new handlebars, and suddenly the old bike was better than the expensive one I wanted ... it "just felt right".

So I guess my point is that dollars paid for equipment only very loosely correlates to skill. Don't be like me at your age and blow money on the fanciest thing, get what fits you well and shoot it until it turns to dust.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2003)

For current stock; Most 25" RH risers in stock in various colors; Limbs, we have medium 38# W&W Limbs in the Winact-VT, Rapido and INNO EX Power(carbon/foam) models; Long 38# INNO Power as well; Uukha's newest UX100 Curve limbs in both med & long 38#;


----------



## High Plains (Feb 29, 2008)

Once again Mr. Kaufield shows how much class he has and how classy LAS is. I hope to visit there again shortly. Plus I do need to visit my Mother in Hershey as well as get my Shoofly Pie fix. :wink:


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Elliot;
> As a lifelong friend of Glenn's *I'd be honored to offer you my own Hoyt Prodigy XT with 38# medium Quattro Foam limbs to try out*... it's all set up and tuned with 30" long(ng to end of point at clicker) X10 550's. We also have Long/70" 38# Quattro Foam limbs in stock if you'd like to compare the long limbs in my riser. Please shoot me an email at [email protected] or dan at [email protected] if you have further questions. Chris Scott is our Showroom manager at [email protected] to prearrange bows going over to the showroom for your trial.
> Thanks!
> Rob


I don't think you can beat that for service.


----------



## huckleberg (Jan 15, 2015)

bobnikon said:


> I don't think you can beat that for service.


Seriously!


----------



## huckleberg (Jan 15, 2015)

High Plains said:


> Once again Mr. Kaufield shows how much class he has and how classy LAS is.


LAS is essentially my only link to recurve style archery (I know there are other vendors, but LAS is nearby so shipping is fast and they clearly have a customer service reputation). My local shops have squat for recurve stuff, and what they do have they know nothing about.


----------



## PhilipD (Apr 28, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Elliot;
> As a lifelong friend of Glenn's I'd be honored to offer you my own Hoyt Prodigy XT with 38# medium Quattro Foam limbs to try out... it's all set up and tuned with 30" long(ng to end of point at clicker) X10 550's. We also have Long/70" 38# Quattro Foam limbs in stock if you'd like to compare the long limbs in my riser. Please shoot me an email at [email protected] or dan at [email protected] if you have further questions. Chris Scott is our Showroom manager at [email protected] to prearrange bows going over to the showroom for your trial.
> Thanks!
> Rob


Amazing offer and service. Wow!


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

Let us know how it went today! I shopped Lancaster from the mid 80's to mid 90's with my friends from Harford Bowmen. And thought it was great then. Now, it's a Giant Toy Store for my 2nd childhood. Thanks Rob!


----------



## MIshooter (Sep 19, 2014)

Astroguy said:


> Let us know how it went today! I shopped Lancaster from the mid 80's to mid 90's with my friends from Harford Bowmen. And thought it was great then. Now, it's a Giant Toy Store for my 2nd childhood. Thanks Rob!


I will. I should have added that it will actually be Saturday that we are there but since its a 10 hour drive we left today.


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

They close at 4 on Saturday. Have fun.


----------



## MIshooter (Sep 19, 2014)

Had a great time at LAS tried the uukha vx1000 on both the uprolite and hoyt gmx risers. They were really smooth but both combinations felt like they really vibrated a lot during and after the shot. I also shot I believe the inno powers and one other similar wood core w&w limb. Those limbs(on the gmx riser) felt fast and efficient. But the winner was Rob's hoyt prodigy with medium Quattro limbs. I loved how it felt on the draw and shot as well. Comparing the hoyt to the mk alpha with veracity limbs I felt like the hoyt fit me better and went with long 38# limbs wood core. 

The customer service was absolutely amazing. Im absolutely horrible with remembering names but there were two other employees helping us with getting the risers and limbs along with any questions we had. Rob also hooked us up with a free shirt for me and Glenn. 
Really great that I got the opportunity to try out many different options and select what felt best for me. 
Thanks LAS


----------



## huckleberg (Jan 15, 2015)

MIshooter said:


> The customer service was absolutely amazing.


that seems to be their MO ...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2003)

Elliot,
Thanks so much for coming from Michigan to shoot several bows to make the most confident choice possible for you. Both Ross(first LAS staff with beard) and Sean (recurve tech) enjoyed working with you very much today. Have a safe trip home and contact us anytime we can help you with any questions.


----------



## Patdoc (Jan 23, 2013)

This is why Rob and all the guys at Lancaster are the BEST!! Unsurpassed knowledge, love of archery and customer service that is second to none.


----------



## wfocharlie (Feb 16, 2013)

I had something on backorder that is in the mail now and it was done without me having to call or remind anyone. It was a small thing and I had actually forgotten about it until I got the email saying it was on the way.


----------



## olympics84 (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks Rob!!


----------

